# miami support group



## ajg33 (Sep 20, 2010)

anyone know of a support group in the north miami area. would love to find a support group
thanks
anthony


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont know of any support group but I actually live in Miami!

I live in the Design District, close to North Miami. Where are you?


----------

